

Python Descriptors Demystified  - piqufoh
http://nbviewer.ipython.org/urls/gist.github.com/ChrisBeaumont/5758381/raw/descriptor_writeup.ipynb

======
kespindler
m = Movie('Casablanca', 97, 102, 964000, 1300000)

del m

Isn't ``m`` going to persist in the ``Movie.rating.data`` dictionary? It seems
like this approach would cause a lot of problems for garbage collection.

~~~
piqufoh
With "del m" you're asking python to delete the whole "m", including
"Movie.rating.data" (as "rating.data" is an attribute of "m" that you've just
asked to be deleted).

But your question isn't 100% clear to me...

